# Speed Isn't Everything! <Vid>



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :roll: :twisted:


----------



## JT_TT (Dec 18, 2006)

that was awesome!


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So that's were the phrase head start comes from..........


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wonder who came first.........


----------



## pete.w (Sep 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Love it :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

fantastic


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol:

Love it!


----------

